#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Certificação Red Hat - RHCA/RHCE

## Elvis

Fala ae galera,

Eh o seguinte, 

Eu estou afim de tentar encarar uma certificação Red Hat (se é q tem aqui no Brasil), caso tenha, gostaria que algum colega aki do forum, se souber, me indicasse algum centro autorizado Red Hat, e tambem algum site na rede com materiais de estudo para esta certificação.

Valew :wink:

----------


## jghellere

Da última vez que procurei, a uns 2 meses atrás, a redhat tinha cortado as certificações aqui no Brasil.

O negócio agora é LPI mesmo. 

=)

----------


## Bruno

fera da um olhada aki
http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigos....php?codigo=46


a certificação LPI da Conectiva tem parceria com a da RedHat

----------

